# 24v trolling motor opinions



## Timmayy (Apr 7, 2020)

Long and skinny. I’m looking at building a piling skiff to be used in the Texas flats fishing world but still looking for it to be an above average poler. 
That said I want to design into the boat all of the “necessities” that seem to be needed. 

Im trying to determine best Battery setup to save weight and not blow $1500 on lithium’s. 

I’ve seen so many recommendations that a 18-19’ poling skiff really does best with a 24v trolling motor. But I’m not interested at all in the extra 50lbs of battery. 

how bad of an idea do you think it is to run trolling motor and starter/house off of just two interstate dual purpose AGM batteries. Trolling motor gets both all the time. Starter/house can pick either. 

I know the major downside is using trolling motor all day and getting the ungodly click of the starter but I think I have a decent solution. 

noco gb40 lithium jumper packs are 2.5lbs and $100. Seems like pretty easy insurance to just throw in the boat. Also I think an 80lb thrust trolling motor won’t tax the batteries too bad on a 19’ lightweight skiff. 

what say you. Am I crazy.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Any thought to having removable batteries for the TM? I’ve got mine in a 19Q Engel cooler. It’s a slick set up. When I want to drop the weight, I pull them out along with the TM and knock off 100lbs or so.


----------



## Timmayy (Apr 7, 2020)

I was thinking I’d do that regardless of 2 or three batteries


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Another option to consider if you want to keep the 24V setup and don't need super heavy use of the trolling motor all day, is to look into Odyssey PC925's for 24V setup. They weigh about 23 pounds each, so they add up to less than standard group 27 12V battery weight wise. I used this setup on a maverick 17HPXV and had no issues. You could even add stealth onboard charger to charge on the run from the motor.


----------



## Timmayy (Apr 7, 2020)

You think that gives a better setup than 2 standard 27s?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

TX_Brad said:


> Any thought to having removable batteries for the TM? I’ve got mine in a 19Q Engel cooler. It’s a slick set up. When I want to drop the weight, I pull them out along with the TM and knock off 100lbs or so.


Got a pic?

That could be a pretty cool thing. I’m thinking you put the quick-release puck on the bow and drill a port into the cooler that you strap to the front deck as a casting platform. Right?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I run 2 group 27's. 24v trolling motor uses both. Starter and 12v accessories on 1. But you need to put the 12v accessories on the low side battery in the pair to avoid ground issues.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’d run dedicated TM batteries myself. My Lostmen was set up to easily pull the batteries if it was a poling day, but my Guide really isn’t set for that (although I could do it). I never thought the weight up front was a bad thing unless I had big dude(s) on the front of the Lostmen with TM and batteries as well. The Guide has more float up there and doesn’t mind. 

One thing that I’ve always thought was true with TM batteries is that mismatched batteries don’t perform or last as long. Setting up one in the manner you are proposing would mismatch them from the get go. 

I feel you on the weight and the $ of lithiums though. If the lithiums were 2x more and more “mainstream”, I’d have them though. Seems kinda like an experiment to me right now though.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Post from when I switched to 24v trolling motor. been using this set-up since then, no problems. 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/12v-vs-24v-trollers.48287/page-2#post-390016


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Timmayy said:


> You think that gives a better setup than 2 standard 27s?


Better from the weight standpoint (more than half the weight of group 27 lead set) and smaller footprint. However, you will loose some reserve capacity compared to 27s, it’s all a trade off.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

How do you wire this? The way I read it is you will have the outboard motor and all accesories connected to a 24v system? 

I know some chartplotters can do this but can bilge pumps and outboards run on 24v without damage?

Even if tjhey can, I say add the additional battery for house/starter and don't worry abiout the weight.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bilge pump and outboard are on 12v from the low side battery in the pair.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Best graphic explanation I could find in a quick Google search


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Got a pic?
> 
> That could be a pretty cool thing. I’m thinking you put the quick-release puck on the bow and drill a port into the cooler that you strap to the front deck as a casting platform. Right?


It's not great but shows you the idea. Hole drilled in the side where I can make the connection to the TM. Has a strap for lifting (don't use the handle on top).


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

TX_Brad said:


> It's not great but shows you the idea. Hole drilled in the side where I can make the connection to the TM. Has a strap for lifting (don't use the handle on top).


cool- what size batteries are those?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I read that the battery that's running the boat will get trashed really fast. It's important that both batteries discharge the same. What's an extra 50 lbs in draft? 1/4" - 1/2" ? LOL


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I read that the battery that's running the boat will get trashed really fast. It's important that both batteries discharge the same. What's an extra 50 lbs in draft? 1/4" - 1/2" ? LOL


I was thinking the same. A Odyssey PC1200 is like 38 pounds. Get 2 for the TM and one for house and be done with it.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> cool- what size batteries are those?


Odyssey Extreme PC 1200’s. Total package weighs 79lbs.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Timmayy said:


> what say you. Am I crazy.


I say you're not going to notice diminished draft, speed or anything else with a 3 battery setup (cranking & 2 for 24v TM). The reliability you will have outweighs (pardon the pun) any negatives (pardon another pun) of a proper 3 battery setup.


----------



## Ed M (Sep 19, 2019)

I am running 3 group 34 AGM’s, 2 for 12v TM in parallel and 1 dedicated starting battery with a MG Xi5 in a heron 18. Plenty of motor, battery and reliability. Ordered it rigged for 24v but 12v is more than enough IMO


----------

